# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  سامحونى لو غلطت فى حقكم .....

## musab aljak

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أخواني وأخواتي أعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين  الكرام .. أرفع لكم أسمى ايات التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان  المبارك أعاده الله على الأمة الاسلامية باليمن والخير والبركات ..سائلة  المولى عز وجل أن يعيننا على صيامه وقيامه انه على كل شئ قدير 



اللهم اهله علينا بالامن والايمان والسلامة والاسلام والمسارعة الى ماتحب وترضى والعافية المجللة والرزق الواسع ودفع الاسقام 



اللهم ارزقني صيامه وقيامه وتلاوة القرآن فيه 
اللهم سلمه لنا وتسلمه منا وسلمنا فيه وقد عفوت عنا وغفرت لنا ورحمتنا ياالله 

اللهم اجعل  صيامي فيه صيام الصائمين وقيامي فيه قيام القائمين ونبهني فيه نومة  الغافلين وهب لي فيه اليسروالعافية انك على كل شئ قدير وقربني الى مرضاتك  وجنبني فيه من سخطك ونقماتك ووفقني فيه لقراءة اياتك برحمتك ياارحم  الراحمين 


اللهم هذا  الشهر الذي انزلت فيه القرآن وانزلت فيه ايات بينات من الهدى والفرقان  اللهم ارزقنا صيامه واعنا على قيامه واجعل الله فيماتقضي من الامرالمحتوم  وفيما تفرق من الأمرالحكيم في ليلةالقدرمن القضاء الذي لايرد ولا يبدل ان  تكتبني من العتقاء من النار وان تكتبني من حجاج بيتك الحرام المبرور حجهم  والمشكورسعيهم والمغفورذنوبهم المكفرعنهم سيئاتهم واجعل فيماتقضي وتقدران  تطيل عمري وتوسع علي من الرزق الحلال يارب العالمين 


اللهم اجعل  لي فيه نصيبا من رحمتك الواسعة واهدني فيه لبراهينك الساطعة وخذ بناصيتي  لمرضاتك الجامعة اللهم هذا شهرك الذي امرت فيه عبادك بالدعاء وضمنت لهم  بالاجابة وقلت (واذا سألك عبادي عني فاني قريب اجيب دعوة الداعي اذا دعان )  فأدعوك يامجيب دعوة المضطرين وياكاشف السوء عن المكروبين وياجاعل الليل  سكنا ويامن لايموت ان تغفر لمن يموت قدرت وخلقت وسويت فلك الحمد واطعمت  واسقيت وآويت ورزقت فلك الحمد اللهم اسالك ان تكفيني ماأهمني وان تجعلني في  هذا الشهر من المتوكلين عليك ومن الفائزين لديك ومن المقربين فيه اليك .
اللهم امين يارب العالمين



أقدم أعتذاري واسفي على كل شي بدر منى بقصد او دون قصد وأتمنى أن تسامحوني فالايام تجري وكل هذا نقص من اعمارنا 
 والموت ياخذ كل نفس ولا ادري انا ولا انتم من يعيش ليكمل رمضان 
فأمنيتي أن تستقبلو رمضان بقلوب صافيه تجاهي ..  
وأنا والله ما وجدت منكم الا كل خير وسعاده وأحترام وأخوه رائعه ... 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسامحك ياحبيبي مهما قسيت علي
انا قلبك عارفه ابيض كله بحسن نيه
مصعب الجاك الرائع لك التحيه 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مسامحك ياحبيبي مهما قسيت علي
انا قلبك عارفه ابيض كله بحسن نيه
مصعب الجاك الرائع لك التحيه 




تسلم يا كسلاوى ولك منى كل الود والتحية
وتصوم وتفطر بخير
*

----------


## shdaad

*حاشاك الغلط ايها الرائع الصفوي مصعب ونحن نتعبر حديث المسامحة ماهو الا اعادة تفكير وتأمل الي ايام مضت وتحسب الي ايام قادمات حبيبنا يا غالي يا مصعب ان المنتدي اصبح لنا دار من دخله فهو امن ومن دنا من سور حديقته فهو امن لذا احساس دفء العلاقة يغطي كل حنايا الاعضاء فلا تجد من بينهم لا يسامح ولا يعفو ا 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مع انك غلطه كتير لكن برضو عافي ليك 
*

----------


## السناري

*أخي مصعب رمضان كريم ، لك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة . ولجميع أعضاء المنبر ، سائلين من الله عز وجل أن يعينا على صيامه وقيامه ، وأن يحفظنا فيه من بين أيدينا ومن خلفنا ومن فوقنا ومن تحتنا .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

حاشاك الغلط ايها الرائع الصفوي مصعب ونحن نتعبر حديث المسامحة ماهو الا اعادة تفكير وتأمل الي ايام مضت وتحسب الي ايام قادمات حبيبنا يا غالي يا مصعب ان المنتدي اصبح لنا دار من دخله فهو امن ومن دنا من سور حديقته فهو امن لذا احساس دفء العلاقة يغطي كل حنايا الاعضاء فلا تجد من بينهم لا يسامح ولا يعفو ا 




لك منى التحية والود عزيزى
وتصوم وتفطر بالف خير
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مع انك غلطه كتير لكن برضو عافي ليك 




:1 (10): الغالى عجكبو على سماحة خلقك ومسامحتك
ورمضان كريم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السناري
					

أخي مصعب رمضان كريم ، لك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة . ولجميع أعضاء المنبر ، سائلين من الله عز وجل أن يعينا على صيامه وقيامه ، وأن يحفظنا فيه من بين أيدينا ومن خلفنا ومن فوقنا ومن تحتنا .




امين يارب العالمين 
وتصوم وتفطر على خير
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*صااااااافية لبن .. و رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

صااااااافية لبن .. و رمضان كريم




الله اكرم 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تصوم وتفطر علي خيييييير الحبيب ود الجاك
والعفو والعافيه لله ورسوله
واحبتي في اولاين اعتزر لكل من اصابه رشاشي فانتم اخوتي واحبكم في الله وفي المريخ 
*

----------


## مناوي

*صافية لبن يا ود الجاك  عافي منك وراضي عنك .... ربنا يديم التواصل بيننا 


        الله اكرم تصوم وتفطر علي خير
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تصوم وتفطر علي خيييييير الحبيب ود الجاك
والعفو والعافيه لله ورسوله
واحبتي في اولاين اعتزر لكل من اصابه رشاشي فانتم اخوتي واحبكم في الله وفي المريخ 




وانت بالف خير 
صياما مقبولا وزنبا مغفورا
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

صافية لبن يا ود الجاك  عافي منك وراضي عنك .... ربنا يديم التواصل بيننا 


        الله اكرم تصوم وتفطر علي خير





وانت بالف خير 
ورمضان كريم
*

----------


## غندور

*

آلعًًٍٍفْْوٍٍ وٍٍآلعًًٍٍآفْْيََة فْْيََ آلدًًٍٍنْْيََآ وٍٍآلآخٌٌِِرٌٌٍٍة . وٍٍلجًًِِْْمًًيََعًًٍٍ آعًًٍٍضًًٍٍآء آلمًًنْْبٌٌََِِرٌٌٍٍ ، سٌٌِِِِّّآئليََنْْ مًًنْْ آللهٍٍََ عًًٍٍزٍٍُُ وٍٍجًًِِْْل آنْْ يََعًًٍٍيََنْْنْْآ عًًٍٍلى صٍٍْْيََآمًًهٍٍََ وٍٍقٌٌٍٍيََآمًًهٍٍََ 

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ربنا يسامحنا ويسامحك
 ويتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال
 ويعود علينا وعليك وعلى الجميع
  بالصحة والعا فية واليُمن والبركات
*

----------


## zahababeker

*تسلم يا الجاك . فعلا الشهر عظيم . اعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات . وحقيقة اعضاء وادارة المنبر هذا يستحقون كل تقدير والله جد . واقول المسامح كريم . وانا انتهز هذه السانحة لا طلب من جميع الاعضاء والادارة والاخوان . ان يسامحوني لكل هفوة او غلطة او شئ بدر مني . مصعب الجاك اطال الله عمرك . وعمر جميع اعضاء المنبر دون فرز دون فرز اكرر دون فرز . تحياتي . زهاء الدين على بابكر . الدويم . ولاية النيل الابيض  
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					



آلعًًٍٍفْْوٍٍ وٍٍآلعًًٍٍآفْْيََة فْْيََ آلدًًٍٍنْْيََآ وٍٍآلآخٌٌِِرٌٌٍٍة . وٍٍلجًًِِْْمًًيََعًًٍٍ آعًًٍٍضًًٍٍآء آلمًًنْْبٌٌََِِرٌٌٍٍ ، سٌٌِِِِّّآئليََنْْ مًًنْْ آللهٍٍََ عًًٍٍزٍٍُُ وٍٍجًًِِْْل آنْْ يََعًًٍٍيََنْْنْْآ عًًٍٍلى صٍٍْْيََآمًًهٍٍََ وٍٍقٌٌٍٍيََآمًًهٍٍََ 





كل عام وانت بخير .. وتصوم وتفطر على خير
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

ربنا يسامحنا ويسامحك
 ويتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال
 ويعود علينا وعليك وعلى الجميع
  بالصحة والعا فية واليُمن والبركات




تصوم وتفطر على خير عزيزى 
وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

تسلم يا الجاك . فعلا الشهر عظيم . اعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات . وحقيقة اعضاء وادارة المنبر هذا يستحقون كل تقدير والله جد . واقول المسامح كريم . وانا انتهز هذه السانحة لا طلب من جميع الاعضاء والادارة والاخوان . ان يسامحوني لكل هفوة او غلطة او شئ بدر مني . مصعب الجاك اطال الله عمرك . وعمر جميع اعضاء المنبر دون فرز دون فرز اكرر دون فرز . تحياتي . زهاء الدين على بابكر . الدويم . ولاية النيل الابيض  



لك التحية صديقى العزيز زاهى 
ورمضان كريم
وتصوم وتفطر بالف خير
والعفو والعافية
*

----------


## ارسن لوبن

*سامحني حاول انسي لي
سامحني وارمي اللوم علي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*رمضان كريم الحبيب ود الجاك 

رمية:
 اول مرة سامحتك تاني مرة سامحتك عااااااااااااااااااااااشر مرة سامحتك وطواااااااااااااااالي مسامحك

*

----------


## Deimos

*علي ماذا نسامحك ... علي روعتك أم علي طيبتك أم علي حسن أخلاقك ومعشرك ...

رمضان كريم يا زعيـــــم ... ربنا يتقبل إن شاء الله والعفو والعافية ...

*

----------

